
AppDynamics founder launches Unusual Ventures, a new $160M seed-stage fund - briantailor
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/15/appdynamics-founder-launches-unusual-ventures-a-new-160m-seed-stage-fund/
======
briantailor
Quite a bit for seed stage fund . (John Vrionis is also a major investor in
DataStax while at Lightspeed)

